# ok to use juice from drip tray?



## carz (May 5, 2015)

Is it safe to use the juice from the drip tray? Or would it be contaminated with some raw meat juice?


----------



## pc farmer (May 5, 2015)

Its good to use with beef or pork but i wouldnt with chicken.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 5, 2015)

Honestly chicken drippings are fine too, as long as the temps are okay. I use poultry drippings for making gravy, and super stock.


----------



## noboundaries (May 6, 2015)

I use 325F minimum when I do poultry.  I catch the drippings from my turkeys in a pan full of vegetables.  Will do it with chickens on occasion.  I beer can or turkey canon poultry, putting cheap white wine in the insert.  I dump the rest of the wine in the veggies, along with some seasoning, then put them under the poultry to catch the drippings.  The liquid is bubbling in no time. 

Then when the bird is done I take the veggies out of the pan and make gravy with the drippings. Mmmmmm.  Good stuff.













042.jpeg



__ noboundaries
__ May 6, 2015


----------



## crazymoon (May 6, 2015)

NB, They look delicious!


----------



## wade (May 6, 2015)

Yes it is fine to use the chicken juice from the drip tray providing that the tray is hot in the smoker (which it usually is) and the juice has been taken above 165 F. If you are using it to make a sauce or gravy that has been brought to the boil then that is fine.

I would not use them though if your smoker has a system where the juices drain into an external tray or bucket whist the bird is cooking as it will have been left sitting at room temperature for the duration of the cook. Boiling it whilst preparing the sauce/gravy will technically make it safe however I would not want to eat it and therefore I would not feed it to others - personal preference.


----------



## bmaddox (May 6, 2015)

Wade said:


> Yes it is fine to use the chicken juice from the drip tray providing that the tray is hot in the smoker (which it usually is) and the juice has been taken above 165 F. If you are using it to make a sauce or gravy that has been brought to the boil then that is fine.
> 
> I would not use them though if your smoker has a system where the juices drain into an external tray or bucket whist the bird is cooking as it will have been left sitting at room temperature for the duration of the cook. Boiling it whilst preparing the sauce/gravy will technically make it safe however I would not want to eat it and therefore I would not feed it to others - personal preference.


This is a great answer.

I would also add that when I want to use the drippings I catch them in a foil pan as it is hard to keep the drip tray in my smoker clean.


----------



## carz (May 6, 2015)

Wade said:


> Yes it is fine to use the chicken juice from the drip tray providing that the tray is hot in the smoker (which it usually is) and the juice has been taken above 165 F. If you are using it to make a sauce or gravy that has been brought to the boil then that is fine.
> 
> I would not use them though if your smoker has a system where the juices drain into an external tray or bucket whist the bird is cooking as it will have been left sitting at room temperature for the duration of the cook. Boiling it whilst preparing the sauce/gravy will technically make it safe however I would not want to eat it and therefore I would not feed it to others - personal preference.


This is perfect! thanks for your response.


----------



## themule69 (May 6, 2015)

I use them all the time. I put in fridge for a few and remove the grease from the top. If I have more than I am using at the time I put it in ice cube trays and freeze. I then put them in a bag for later use. You can pull out as much as you want.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## sparkee (May 6, 2015)

No Boundaries- wow that looks good! Great idea


----------



## wade (May 6, 2015)

themule69 said:


> I use them all the time. I put in fridge for a few and remove the grease from the top. If I have more than I am using at the time I put it in ice cube trays and freeze. I then put them in a bag for later use. You can pull out as much as you want.


I do something similar to David - If you get a lot of juices from your ribs, pork shoulder, brisket etc. then after you have scraped the fat off the top you can add some of your favourite beer and bring to a simmer. Throw in a couple of leaves of gelatin, pour into a flat baking tray and allow to set in the fridge. Once set, cut into inch cubes and then freeze separated on a tray. They are great to add to things like beans to give a greater depth of flavour. With small amounts then the ice cube trays are great.

With pork juices there is often so much gelatin anyway that you don't need to add more to get it to set.


----------



## foamheart (May 6, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Honestly chicken drippings are fine too, as long as the temps are okay. I use poultry drippings for making gravy, and super stock.


Says the man that makes shmutz, el pollo lardo.

<Chuckles>


----------

